# Honesty in Relationships Survey!!



## amyrod26 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 

My name is Amy and I am a graduate student at the University of Rochester. I am writing because I am conducting an online relationship survey for my dissertation that some of you may find interesting! Any help you can give is greatly appreciated as I need at least 3000 people to participate If you are interested in participating in the survey I have posted the details below. Please feel free to email me with any questions and I thank you in advance for your help!!! 

The Honesty in Relationships Study: 

1. Is voluntary and anonymous (or confidential if participating in follow ups) 
2. Can be completed online 
3. Is SHORT (takes 20-25 minutes) 
4. Will offer you extensive feedback on your personality and your relationship. 
- 5 empirically validated dimensions of Personality and Well-being 
- 5 empirically validated dimensions of Relationship Quality / Functioning 
5. Includes optional follow up surveys 
- Brief surveys (8-12 min) 
- Occurring at 3, 6, 9, 12, 15 and 18 months after the initial survey 

CLICK HERE IF INTERESTED: 
Honesty in Relationships Survey - Title Pg 

Thank you for your time and support! 

Amy 

Ronald D. Rogge, Ph.D. (My advisor's contact information) 
Department of Clinical and Social Sciences in Psychology 
University of Rochester 
[email protected]


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Amy,

Good luck with your dissertation. I think this will get a lot more traffic on The Family & Marriage Counseling Directory, so I will post it there as soon as I get a chance.


Chris Hartwell


----------



## amyrod26 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Thank you so much for your help-it is greatly appreciated!

Amy


----------

